# MuirMade skiff build



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

So I have this MuirMade skiff that I picked up for $200 and I was just going to use it for panfish in a local river. I have a 15hp Yamaha 2 stroke for power, but the boat is rated for 25hp. Well, as I'm sure many of you have experienced...I noticed a spot of brown liquid seeping from what I thought was a solid transom...you know the rest. I've got the transom ripped out. So glad I did. I can handle that part. My question for y'all is one of design/stability.

I would like to completely remove the rear bench and replace with some pressure treated decking mounted flush with the hull. I then want to place a 50qt Yeti strapped down for seating and poling where the bench was. I should be able to stand or sit at helm. 

Will removing the rear bench cause issues with stability? I have already cut out the top of the bench and found some foam and cheap plywood just set inside...cheap. Should I put in some kind of brace between gunnels? There is no floor, just some plywood glassed into hull.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Also, I really don't like the drain in front of bench. Another reason I want to remove bench is to allow water to flow straight aft. Much safer. Want to fill and seal the drain.

I forgot how much I enjoy doing this stuff...lol


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

No arguments with any of your plans except one thing; I really dislike pressure treated ply in boats. It corrodes hardware and is incompatible with fiberglass. Lots of manufacturers use it anyway and boat decks and soles rot after a few years of use as a result.

I'd use luan exterior ply to keep the cost down and epoxy it in place. Epoxy is easy to work with.

Nate


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, already have epoxy. Have had pressure treated already sitting in sun for a few weeks to off gas a bit. Will seal it really well with epoxy before glassing. Have had good experience doing this way.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Cut, ground, sanded and epoxy primer.

Should I fill those channels before I lay down the plywood? I was thinking maybe foam. Maybe not. Could just cut drain channels under the floor...


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Transom cut, sanded, epoxied...floor, too.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Transom epoxied in and clamped overnight, then filled in with six10 and silica thickened mix. That sucker is stout. Put a piece of floor in. Will start glassing this weekend. Just need to seal up all wood before rain gets here from Alabama...


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

View attachment 7197


Transom in along with cooler support deck.
View attachment 7198


A little casting deck for occasional fly fishing inshore.
View attachment 7199


Ready to sand, prime and paint.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

View attachment 7200
Better shot of transom.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

prime time


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Dude sweet boat, love the lines/shape of the hull. Curious....what flavor Gheenoe is that in the background?


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a 13...for sale, btw.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok, painted and waxed hull. Used TotalBoat Wet Edge polyurethane cut with 20% Xylene, sprayed with Kobalt sprayer. Six very thin coats, sanded and wiped after each one. Used Rustoleum Marine polyurethane primer. Color is Hatteras Off-White. Waited about 2 days between coats.

Going to do same to interior.


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)

Painting is done. Need wax and rigging, including cooler seat and swivel up front...


----------



## houndog (Jun 20, 2016)




----------

